# L'installateur Clover ne reconnaît pas la partition EFI



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

Discussion originale



flotow a dit:


> Effectivement, décocher le legacy doit faire ce que je veux. Au final, j'ai aussi changé le nom qui est affiché dans Clover et j'ai activé le timeout pour macOS.
> 
> Le "je croyais ça aussi", c'est par rapport à la manip pénible pour avoir W10 en mode EFI.
> Au final, j'avais installé W10 normalement mais je prenais l'option legacy (parmi les 4 proposées) et ça ne fonctionnait pas.
> ...





polyzargone a dit:


> Tu peux essayer ça.





flotow a dit:


> J'ai lu ça oui, mais si ça foire, ça ne démarre plus.
> J'essayerai à la prochaine MAJ de Clover.





polyzargone a dit:


> Euh… il faut réinstaller Clover ensuite (en choisissant "Installe Clover dans l'ESP") parce que cette solution, c'est pour formater la partition EFI .
> 
> Après, tu as peut-être un problème avec ton schéma de partition GPT et/ou une partition EFI qui n'a pas le bon type code et dans ce cas, tu devrais aller voir ici et plus particulièrement là.



-----------



polyzargone a dit:


> Euh… il faut réinstaller Clover ensuite (en choisissant "Installe Clover dans l'ESP") parce que cette solution, c'est pour formater la partition EFI .


Ça je sais. 



polyzargone a dit:


> Après, tu as peut-être un problème avec ton schéma de partition GPT et/ou une partition EFI qui n'a pas le bon type code et dans ce cas, tu devrais aller voir ici et plus particulièrement là.




```
/dev/disk3 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *240.1 GB   disk3
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk3s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Mac OS                  239.2 GB   disk3s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk3s3
```

En fait, depuis l'installateur, je ne peux même pas choisir ma partition EFI montée... 

Voici ce que je me donne gdisk :

```
Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1              40          409639   200.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition
   2          409640       467592551   222.8 GiB   AF00  Mac OS
   3       467592552       468862087   619.9 MiB   AB00  Recovery HD
```

Ca me semble correct (EF00)



```
$ diskutil info disk3s1
   Device Identifier:        disk3s1
   Device Node:              /dev/disk3s1
   Whole:                    No
   Part of Whole:            disk3
   Device / Media Name:      EFI System Partition
   Volume Name:              Not applicable (no file system)
   Mounted:                  Not applicable (no file system)
   File System:              None
   Partition Type:           EFI
```

Mmmm, "File System: none", serait-ce la raison ?
Dans ton lien, il est indiqué qu'il faut une partition FAT32.

J'ai la même chose sur le mac.


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

Quand tu lances gdisk, il t'affiche quoi au niveau "*Found valid GPT with…*" ?

Ex :


```
MacBook-Optimus:~ polyzargone$ sudo gdisk /dev/disk0
Password:
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.1

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): p
Disk /dev/disk0: 976773168 sectors, 465.8 GiB
Logical sector size: 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): 9F3FA59B-3AFC-424B-889D-B11EE7BF1059
Partition table holds up to 128 entries
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 976773134
Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries
Total free space is 267256 sectors (130.5 MiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1              40          409639   200.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition
   2          409640       292370991   139.2 GiB   AF00  Macintosh HD
   3       292370992       293640527   619.9 MiB   AB00  Recovery HD
   4       293642240       488954735   93.1 GiB    AF00  MacStuff
   5       489216880       585601879   46.0 GiB    AF00  macOS Sierra
   6       585601880       586871415   619.9 MiB   AB00  Recovery HD
   7       586871416       665963212   37.7 GiB    8300  Linux Mint
   8       665964544       681588735   7.5 GiB     8200  swap
   9       681588736       976771071   140.8 GiB   0700  Data

Command (? for help):
```


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

Pareil que toi !


```
GPT fdisk (gdisk) version 1.0.1

Warning: Devices opened with shared lock will not have their
partition table automatically reloaded!
Partition table scan:
  MBR: protective
  BSD: not present
  APM: not present
  GPT: present

Found valid GPT with protective MBR; using GPT.

Command (? for help): p
Disk /dev/disk3: 468862128 sectors, 223.6 GiB
Logical sector size: 512 bytes
Disk identifier (GUID): 141E58E8-A5A7-4414-94AE-3D3A5AE73174
Partition table holds up to 128 entries
First usable sector is 34, last usable sector is 468862094
Partitions will be aligned on 8-sector boundaries
Total free space is 13 sectors (6.5 KiB)

Number  Start (sector)    End (sector)  Size       Code  Name
   1              40          409639   200.0 MiB   EF00  EFI System Partition
   2          409640       467592551   222.8 GiB   AF00  Mac OS
   3       467592552       468862087   619.9 MiB   AB00  Recovery HD
```


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

Et quand tu essaie d'installer Clover, tu le fais en ayant démarré normalement (pas en safe mode -x) ? Le message d'erreur, c'est quoi ?


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Et quand tu essaie d'installer Clover, tu le fais en ayant démarré normalement (pas en safe mode -x) ? Le message d'erreur, c'est quoi ?



Je n'ai pas de message d'erreur, c'est juste installé sur la partition de Mac OS dans /Volumes/Mac OS/EFI


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

flotow a dit:


> En fait, depuis l'installateur, je ne peux même pas choisir ma partition EFI montée...



Petite précision : tu ne peux pas sélectionner directement la partition EFI dans l'installeur de Clover. Tu ne peux que sélectionner le disque où elle se trouve (Mac OS dans ton cas) et c'est au moment de cliquer sur "Personnaliser" que tu peux choisir de l'installer dans l'ESP (EFI System Patition).


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> Petite précision : tu ne peux pas sélectionner directement la partition EFI dans l'installeur de Clover. Tu ne peux que sélectionner le disque où elle se trouve (Mac OS dans ton cas) et c'est au moment de cliquer sur "Personnaliser" que tu peux choisir de l'installer dans l'ESP (EFI System Patition).




J'ai telecharge la MAJ de Clover depuis Clover Configurator (puis depuis le site officiel après).
Dans les deux cas, j'ai monte la partition EFI. L'installateur ne voit pas la partition EFI (soit) alors j'ai continue avec la partition Mac OS. Une fois l'installation terminée, j'ai un fichier boot, et un dossier EFI (qui contient environ ce que j'ai dans ma partition EFI).
Lorsque je redémarre, Clover m'indique l'ancienne version.

Ce n'est qu'en copiant manuellement les fichiers de /Volumes/Mac OS/EFI (qui vient d'être créé) que j'ai le changement de version. J'en ai donc conclu que l'installateur Clover ne voyait pas ma partition EFI.

J'ai compris ! C'est super mal foutu... pourquoi proposer un installateur pour une MAJ si il faut aller personnaliser l'installation pour effectivement faire une MAJ ! C'est aussi marqué nul part.
Bref, je suis à jour. Je ferai ça comme ça lors de la prochaine version de Clover.


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de message d'erreur, c'est juste installé sur la partition de Mac OS dans /Volumes/Mac OS/EFI



OK, donc là, tu installes Clover sur la partition Mac OS dans un *dossier* EFI et non pas dans la *partition* EFI.

Si tu veux faire ça, c'est possible mais il faut que tu coche "Installe boot0af dans le MBR" ou "Installe boot0ss dans le MBR".

Cela dit, c'est pas utile sur des cartes mères UEFI (c'est quoi ta config exacte au fait ?) et ça ne l'est même pas sur des cartes mères non-UEFI. Clover est conçu pour s'installer dans la partition EFI et non pas à la racine de ton disque.

En revanche, certaines cartes mères UEFI on du mal avec l'option "Installation pour carte mère UEFI seulement" et il faut parfois la décocher pour pouvoir installer Clover dans le MBR (d'où les options boot0af et boot0ss). Dans ce cas, en plus du dossier EFI, tu auras un fichier boot.

Mais le truc à retenir, c'est que dans tous les cas, il faut sélectionner "Installe Clover dans l'ESP".

N'oublie pas non plus de virer le *dossier* EFI et le *fichier boot* à la racine de ton disque dur (ou du moins de le copier/coller/remplacer dans la *partition* EFI pour éviter d'avoir 2 dossiers EFI et deux fichiers boot.


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

flotow a dit:


> J'ai compris ! C'est super mal foutu... pourquoi proposer un installateur pour une MAJ si il faut aller personnaliser l'installation pour effectivement faire une MAJ ! C'est aussi marqué nul part.



En fait, quand tu veux juste mettre à jour Clover et non pas l'installer une première fois, tu n'as plus besoin de cliquer sur "Personnaliser", l'installeur de Clover se souviendra de tes choix précédents .

Le tout, c'est de l'installer correctement la première fois  !


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> OK, donc là, tu installes Clover sur la partition Mac OS dans un *dossier* EFI et non pas dans la *partition* EFI.



J'avais bien compris que ça ne fonctionnait pas 
Moi je pensais qu'un installateur pour Clover (qui réside dans une partition EFI) va aller mettre a jour ma partition EFI tout seul, sans que j'ai a lui demander explicitement de le faire.



polyzargone a dit:


> Si tu veux faire ça, c'est possible mais il faut que tu coches "Installe boot0af dans le MBR" ou "Installe boot0ss dans le MBR".
> 
> Cela dit, c'est pas utile sur des cartes mères UEFI (c'est quoi ta config exacte au fait ?) et ça ne l'est même pas sur des cartes mères non-UEFI. Clover est conçu pour s'installer dans la partition EFI et non pas à la racine de ton disque.


Gigabyte Z170-UD5-TB + 6700k + GTX 980



polyzargone a dit:


> En revanche, certaines cartes mères UEFI on du mal avec l'option "Installation pour carte mère UEFI seulement" et il faut parfois la décocher pour pouvoir installer Clover dans le MBR (d'où les options boot0af et boot0ss). Dans ce cas, en plus du dossier EFI, tu auras un fichier boot.



Par défaut, l'installer choisit Bootloader > ne pas mettre a jour les secteurs de boot & CloverEFI > CloverEFI 64-bit SATA
C'est avec ces options par défaut que j'ai obtenu mon répertoire EFI dans /Volumes/Mac OS/EFI
Et une fois copiés (manuellement donc ) ça fonctionne, donc je ne touche a rien 



polyzargone a dit:


> Mais le truc à retenir, c'est que dans tous les cas, il faut sélectionner "Installe Clover dans l'ESP".



C'est le truc que je n'ai jamais trouvé en cherchant (certes rapidement) en ligne.



polyzargone a dit:


> N'oublie pas non plus de virer le *dossier* EFI à la racine de ton disque dur (ou du moins de le copier/coller/remplacer dans la *partition* EFI pour éviter d'avoir 2 dossiers EFI et deux fichiers boot.



Déjà fait. Je peux aussi virer boot (je dirais oui...)?


----------



## flotow (30 Août 2016)

polyzargone a dit:


> En fait, quand tu veux juste mettre à jour Clover et non pas l'installer une première fois, tu n'as plus besoin de cliquer sur "Personnaliser", l'installeur de Clover se souviendra de tes choix précédents .
> 
> *Le tout, c'est de l'installer correctement la première fois  !*



Ca doit être ca... je n'ai jamais vraiment installé Clover, juste une copie du Clover de la clé USB d'installation...  
Et comme ça a toujours fonctionné depuis le début... je n'y ai pas touché !


----------



## polyzargone (30 Août 2016)

flotow a dit:


> Déjà fait. Je peux aussi virer boot (je dirais oui...)?



Oui, tu peux virer le fichier boot *et* le dossier /Volumes/*Mac OS*/EFI à la racine de ton disque dur.

Ta carte mère est on ne peut plus récente donc elle supporte parfaitement l'UEFI et donc le fichier boot ne sert à rien.

Sur les cartes mères UEFI, le Bios va chercher ce qu'il y a dans les dossiers /Volumes/EFI/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.efi et/ou /Volumes/EFI/EFI/CLOVER/CLOVERX64.efi. Ce sont ces fichiers qui remplacent le fichier boot qui, en mode Legacy, se trouve soit à la racine de ton disque dur (comme dans ton cas avec /Volumes/*Mac OS*/EFI), soit à la racine de la partition /Volumes/EFI.



flotow a dit:


> Ca doit être ca... je n'ai jamais vraiment installé Clover, juste une copie du Clover de la clé USB d'installation...
> Et comme ça a toujours fonctionné depuis le début... je n'y ai pas touché !



Du coup, copier simplement le dossier EFI/CLOVER depuis la clé USB fonctionne parfaitement sur les cartes mères UEFI car il n'y a pas besoin d'installer le fichier boot dans le MBR .

Mais encore une fois, mettre le dossier EFI/CLOVER dans la partition /Volumes/EFI est préférable car non seulement tu ne risques pas de l'effacer par erreur (il faut le vouloir et monter la partition EFI pour ça) mais en plus, ça laisse ton OS X vierge, comme il le serait sur un Mac.

Et si par exemple tu dois faire une clean install ou réinstaller OS X pour une raison ou une autre, tu peux tout simplement effacer la partition OS X sans avoir à tout reconfigurer puisque la partition EFI elle, ne sera pas affectée .

Voilà, j'espère que c'est plus clair pour toi  !


----------

